

Hacking back: Bankers go undercover to catch bad guys - jvilledieu
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21600148-bankers-go-undercover-catch-bad-guys-hacking-back

======
forgottenpass
This is not "hacking back." This is setting up honeypots and lurking carding
forums. I think it's important that this kind of behavior doesn't get lumped
into the same bucket as a counteroffensive. The idea of hacking as retribution
is one of the dumbest corporate indecent response ideas I've heard taken
seriously. The most obvious and convincing arguments against it are just the
arguments against vigilante justice, which it is.

~~~
gadders
"corporate indecent" \- Freudian slip?

------
al2o3cr
Undercover hacking team diary, day 2: "We've discovered a ring of people hell-
bent on wreaking havoc with the world economy for profit - found them by
breaking into a secret server located at 127.0.0.1"

------
SixSigma
> a coterie of non-existent bankers, with fake e-mail addresses and
> biographies, whose details appear on bogus web pages not linked to the rest
> of the bank’s website.

So how do I, fraudster, find them ?

And if I do, now a little bit of link work will reveal them

------
stealthlogic
They need not look any further than themselves.

